# Work



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

How's work in the Mother Ship of U.K.?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

slow but steady:thumbsup:

I do a lot of Data, Comms, Fibre as well as the run of the mill domestic [resi?] and commercial. So when one area takes a slump then one of the others compensates for it.

Can't complain , when others around here are laying off daily AND christmas is approaching.:thumbup:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I've watched that show Dragon's Den and they've had a couple of EC on there. One guy invented the "Chok box" I think it's called and was trying to get an investment. You guys ever use that thing for anything but data? Seems a bit dodgy for line voltage.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I've watched that show Dragon's Den and they've had a couple of EC on there. One guy invented the "Chok box" I think it's called and was trying to get an investment. You guys ever use that thing for anything but data? Seems a bit dodgy for line voltage.


 Use them almost daily!:thumbsup:

We cannot use 'wirenuts'. these used to be made out of porcelain and were made by the Screwit company, 2 sizes...midgets and normals.
Now all connections have to be within an enclosure that is accessible only by the use of a tool. ChocBox tiks all the boxes.

The inventor only went on the Den for the dragon's expertise, he was not really after the cash as he is already V succesful


......oh, I have NEVER used it for Data, only alarms on the elv side


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Trimix-leccy said:


> Use them almost daily!:thumbsup:
> 
> We cannot use 'wirenuts'. these used to be made out of porcelain and were made by the Screwit company, 2 sizes...midgets and normals.
> Now all connections have to be within an enclosure that is accessible only by the use of a tool. ChocBox tiks all the boxes.
> ...


That's right! Dragon's Den is so oddball, we have it on BBC America. If they ever make an American version i would be appalled. 
I'm still not sure about how the Chocbox really works. Is it basically just a junction box? When we splice with wirenuts they must be installed within a box- what do you use to keep the wires together within a Chokbox?:blink:


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

mostly this stuff, as long as it is made of the correct plastic ie Nylon 66 or PVC, NOT polyethylene as this has a lower melting point than the cable insulation [not a lot of people know that......'Michael Cain' ]:laughing:









this was called [choc block] so that is why he called his enclosure Choc Box. Most often used as a retrofit onto exisitng connectors.

newer style are these









still have to be in an enclosure though


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Ahh, okay. Push-in type connectors, those are in use in the US. Many recessed lighting cans come with those installed to the leads. 
I've found that they don't seem to work well with stranded wire though so i rarely use them on they're own. You use them for stranded wire as well as solid?


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

solid only up t 2.5mm^2


stranded is back to the choc block


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Bob electric.


Work is fine here. I think domestic electricians are on a slow train though. All my work is Industrial - ish. Usually power supplies to run large construction sites. Installing hoists and wall crawlers. Tower crane work and generator stand by units. Sub mains and distribution rooms for offices and tower blocks. I seem to end where other types of sparkies begin. Been ages since I worked indoors,


Frank


----------

